# Is stretching normal?



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Is it normal for a hedgehog to sometimes stretch, like how a dog stretches after waking up? I've seen Piglet do it maybe five times, and when he does it he tufts up his little head feathers and stretches his legs out far in front of him. It kind of looks like he's reaching forward because one of his back nails is caught on something, but that hasn't been the case. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, very normal.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Yup, Fiona did it all the time, usually accompanied by a yawn. Very cute.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh good! Thanks. 



fionas_mommy said:


> Yup, Fiona did it all the time, usually accompanied by a yawn. Very cute.


Aw, I've never seen a hedgehog yawn before! That would be the cutest thing ev-ar!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hedgie stretches and yawns HAVE to be my favorite thing they do. We have tried so hard to catch them on video but I swear Henry waits until my phone is not within reach. Just last night we put him back in his cage and he walked straight into his house and then we saw the front half of his body sticking back out through the little doorway and he had belly-flopped into the biggest hedgie stretch! My boyfriend and I both watched with our jaws dropped and I am pretty sure, though he would probably not admit to it, we BOTH squeeled once Henry retreated back into hiding. So cute! So...if you have never seen a hedgehog yawn I would suggest youtubing it because it is sure to make your day!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

sklock65 said:


> So...if you have never seen a hedgehog yawn I would suggest youtubing it because it is sure to make your day!!


I totally just did.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sophie takes a big stretch reasonably often, but I'll probably never be able to get it on video. With her front feet way out front and her back feet way, way back - she looks like a foot-long hotdog. She doesn't yawn very often that I get to see, but it's a huge yawn when she does.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

My hedgehog (7 weeks) has been making all these weird stretching motions lately that actually look kind of scary. He'll splat on his tummy and then lift both his hind legs and his head (both times he did this he yawned, and did the two with just maybe 20 seconds in between). He'll also stretch like the cat part of cat-cow, back arching towards the ceiling with his face tucked under, then he'll walk a little bit and do it one or two more times. Are those normal hog stretching motions?


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Stretching is definitely one of my favorite things about hedgehogs. They're just so dramatic about it! We see Renny stretch on a very regular basis, generally twice a week. We've seen Houdini do it a couple times, but haven't seen Cinder or Indigo do it. My boyfriend likes to add sound effects when we catch Renny. :roll: It's really cute. Hopefully you will get to see Pig yawn, it's a real treat. When I go visit LG and I get to love on the babies she has, we both get really excited when we see baby yawns. Those are the best.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Now that we built Henry a nice BIG cage he consistently stretches every night when we put him in! He will usually walk around a minute and maybe eat...and then gives one of his many versions of a stretch. It's sooo cute! I've even been able to catch it on video a few times. I call it "hotdog stretching" because he literally elongates his entire body and his legs and arms curve upward. Silly hedgie!


----------

